# Labels



## yarnmartini (Nov 7, 2009)

I am trying to find a good lip balm label, but most labels are too large for my oval .15 oz. tubes.  I thought of having Office Max print some "return address labels" that would match my business cards, but I would have to cut off the bottom of the label to make it fit.  $16.99 for 140 labels.

Has anyone tried http://www.pvsoap.com/labels.htm
They have limited labels, and it looks like you can't customize too much.

My printer and computer are not that great, so I would rather have the labels printed for me by someone.


----------



## xyxoxy (Nov 10, 2009)

Try Here...
http://www.autumnleahdesigns.com/

She did some artwork for me and she is a pleasure to work with.
She also does custom printed labels and her site does show lip balm labels. I have not had labels done by her but have been very happy with the art work she did.


----------



## mom2tyler (Dec 4, 2009)

I get my lip balm labels from labelsbythesheet.com
HTH!


----------



## MrsBrazier (Jan 9, 2010)

mom2tyler said:
			
		

> I get my lip balm labels from labelsbythesheet.com
> HTH!



Thank you so much for that link! I have been searching for a new supplier that didn't have a minimum.


----------



## Candybee (Jan 10, 2010)

I use the 1 1/2" by 2" labels for my lip balms. Labels by the sheet has them in white glossy and clear.


----------



## xyxoxy (Jan 10, 2010)

If you need printed, personalized labels you might try
http://www.autumnleahdesigns.com/


----------

